# First time at scratching the surface



## deedoubleyou (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey I just want to say first off that this forum is really awesome. Thank you to everyone who made a place like this happen, and the folks who are posting awesome stuff daily, making it so interesting!

So last year I bought an old dairy farm house that was built in the late 1870's. Have found a plethora of awesome stuff inside and out so far. Stacks of old books, many from the 1800s. A basement full of mason jars and milk bottles, which I will get pics of soon. A civil war tow hook, old coins with my metal detector, incredible old tools, and Im just scratching the surface because I'm restoring this old house.

So I walked over to the edge of the yard to a steep hill to just check out and see things, and I noticed a little ditch/seep on the hillside that there was a whole bunch of trash piled up in. So I walked down and started kicking around a bit, and the very first thing I saw in tact laying right on top the ground, not even under the dirt was a 1915 Coke Bottle from Morgantown, WV. Hell yeah I thought. So I went up, got a little rake and started to scratch away at the leaves and top layer of dirt. Its loaded, period.  So much glass and trash like I've never seen, and everything seems to be mixed in together on the top, from what appears to be the early 1900s all the way to the early 80s and everything in between. Ive found bottles, marbles, mason jars, pieces of crocs, coins and even sex tokens (wth lol?) and there is a lot of old iron farm crap buried down there. I have not dug anything more than a foot deep, just mostly raking away leaves and pulling out in tact stuff near the surface. But this pile is at least 100 yards long down the hill, and its hard to know even where to begin!!

A few pics of a couple things I brought up so far to clean up. Tons more to carry up, but the biggest haul so far are beer bottles from the 50s and 3 really old clorox bottles. I havent brought them up yet.

The little medicine bottle sized things have numbers on the back. The cobalt blue one says 15, the brown one says 33, the green one says 19, and the clear one says 63. Are those the years they were made perhaps? Cash value isnt much interest to me. Just love this old stuff whether its rare or not.

The A&W appears to be 1978. The other glass bottle with the decor near the top who knows, but its really heavy and I like it.

The thing that looks like a stack of coins with a swastika is a paperweight, from a fella who bought mineral rights for coal. From what I have found out, it was a local fella in WV. Its pre-Hitler..... just sayin, but Very interesting! Found it under my porch.

Cant wait to dig more, and will certainly update anything cool I find.


----------



## deedoubleyou (Mar 27, 2020)

This is the kind of stuff laying around everywhere just under the leaves. The broken stuff to me looks pretty old. And it doesnt seem very old, but I love that little clear jar. Any ideas what it may have been?


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 28, 2020)

deedoubleyou said:


> Hey I just want to say first off that this forum is really awesome. Thank you to everyone who made a place like this happen, and the folks who are posting awesome stuff daily, making it so interesting!
> 
> So last year I bought an old dairy farm house that was built in the late 1870's. Have found a plethora of awesome stuff inside and out so far. Stacks of old books, many from the 1800s. A basement full of mason jars and milk bottles, which I will get pics of soon. A civil war tow hook, old coins with my metal detector, incredible old tools, and Im just scratching the surface because I'm restoring this old house.
> 
> ...



for one I’m speechless you’ve done killed me


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 28, 2020)

I work in construction and dig up lots of amazing things. Your place sounds like a gold mine. Post any and all finds. I would be like a kid in a candy store. Very exciting.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 28, 2020)

Maybe a coal script token?


----------



## sandchip (Mar 28, 2020)

Nice.  Can't wait to see what else comes outta there.


----------



## deedoubleyou (Mar 28, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Maybe a coal script token?



That is exactly what I was told it was! I reached out to the local history museum, and they said it was a coal token.

Hoping to do some more digging tomorrow. Will definitely get pics. This stuff is addictive, and on this site, with so many people passionate about this kind of stuff, its a bit contageous lol.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 28, 2020)

Let me know if you find any old rusty dented Beer Cans. I collect those. LEON.


----------



## embe (Mar 28, 2020)

My wife's a capricorn, would you cut me a deal on the coins?


----------



## martyfoley (Mar 28, 2020)

Uh, how do people fall into these rainbow dumps???


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 30, 2020)

Lucky i guess.


----------



## Cbtengr (Apr 1, 2020)

Very nice finds, the swastika was a good luck sign until the Germans proved otherwise.  Even the boy scouts had one that dates back to the early 1900"s.  Would like to ask a question of all the hunters, have any of you ever run into a archeologist that accused you of robbing historical items. I'm a metal detectorist and I've run into a couple of them.  I hunt everything that dates back before the 1930's.


----------



## Roaddie (Apr 1, 2020)

deedoubleyou said:


> Hey I just want to say first off that this forum is really awesome. Thank you to everyone who made a place like this happen, and the folks who are posting awesome stuff daily, making it so interesting!
> 
> So last year I bought an old dairy farm house that was built in the late 1870's. Have found a plethora of awesome stuff inside and out so far. Stacks of old books, many from the 1800s. A basement full of mason jars and milk bottles, which I will get pics of soon. A civil war tow hook, old coins with my metal detector, incredible old tools, and Im just scratching the surface because I'm restoring this old house.
> 
> ...


I would give anything to stumble onto a find like that. I'd be like a kid in a candy store!! Keep posting your finds-we all can enjoy it with you-kind of. I hope this will create an interest in you for our past.  These finds can be addicting.


----------



## Roaddie (Apr 1, 2020)

I would love to find a dump like that, not to mention all the other items that you found on your place. I hope you will continue to post your findings-we can enjoy them with you-kind of!  I also hope that this adventure will spark in you an appreciation of our past. The love of the history associated with the artifacts that you are finding is quickly dying in this country. I hope you will keep us posted.


----------



## Huntindog (Apr 1, 2020)

Always cool to find an un touched dump.
Your best bet after you have scratched around a bit, is to go to the lowest point of the dump and start digging there.
If you start in the middle you will be throwing your spoils on top of undug stuff and will have to move it later.
Have fun and keep us posted...


----------



## islamoradamark (Apr 1, 2020)

wow those are some great finds


----------

